# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Banned

## Belamoor

Email notice came at at Jan 13 1:58, i've had been using FH and PE addon with my custom rotations. Next day i install a vpn service, upgrade new started account to WOD and get temporary banned hours after using FH and PE. Does it mean the software happen to be detectable after recent hotfixes ? Or is it yet another banwave ?

----------


## CreativeXtent

it is probably the VPN

----------


## Belamoor

> it is probably the VPN


It looks like my fresh account got locked for a simple reason of a failed WoD upgrade transaction. There are 5 new posts on FH forums reporting a ban on 13 jan though, so FH is definitely having some troubles.

----------


## mmobuyerx

usually VPN would lead to account lock due to ip issue, but not to temporary ban.

----------


## akeon1

could be a million different things. but it would all just be speculation. even if we knew exactly you were doing, what hacks used etc..

also if your profiles are private, there is not a lot to go on that may give us a clue if it was the use of FH.

----------

